# What breed is my princess?



## commanderDingus (Jan 4, 2015)

When I adopted Ada, I was told she was a Netherland dwarf, but she looks different than other dwarves I've seen.

Thanks! :bunny19


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not seeing any pictures. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## majorv (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't see anything either


----------



## commanderDingus (Jan 4, 2015)

My bad, here she is:


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks likes dwarf hotot but she isn't best is she's mixed unless you got her from a breeder and have a pedigree.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 4, 2015)

A cutie pie mixed with an adorable nose wiggler.


----------



## majorv (Jan 4, 2015)

She has hotot in her, but looks bigger than a dwarf hotot. Do you know her age and weight?


----------



## commanderDingus (Jan 4, 2015)

majorv said:


> She has hotot in her, but looks bigger than a dwarf hotot. Do you know her age and weight?


She's two and a half, and I'm not sure about her weight.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Jan 4, 2015)

She looks like she could lose some weight


----------



## majorv (Jan 4, 2015)

A dwarf hotot weighs 2 1/2-3 lbs, so I think she's mixed with something else.


----------



## miyumiyu (Jan 5, 2015)

Whatever she is, she's adorable <3


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks just like our original bunny "Stew"--he was a mix and larger than a normal dwarf.


----------

